

Test Driven JavaScript Free for Weekend - ninebrows
http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/episodes/live

======
Oatseller
The announcement on their blog

[http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/blog](http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/blog)

------
nphyte
How do you mean?

~~~
ninebrows
Its actually paid subscription program.

